# Cannot buildworld on FreeBSD 10.0-REL from source on 9.3-REL



## adiposity (Oct 2, 2014)

I cannot buildworld on FreeBSD 10.0-REL from source on 9.3-REL.  I have followed the standard procedure for building from src.  You don't need to waste any time telling me to use freebsd-update() (after building from source, freebsd-update() really sucks to upgrade with, I have done it and it's actually easier to just keep building source).  

The compile fails in wpa.  See below for system details.


```
FreeBSD iem-y.server.com 9.3-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 9.3-RELEASE-p2 #1 r272378: Wed Oct  1 18:09:31 PDT 2014     adiposity@iem-y.server.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/pfkernel  amd64
```


```
$cd /usr/src
$svn info
Path: .
Working Copy Root Path: /usr/src
URL: svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.0
Repository Root: svn://svn.freebsd.org/base
Repository UUID: ccf9f872-aa2e-dd11-9fc8-001c23d0bc1f
Revision: 272394
Node Kind: directory
Schedule: normal
Last Changed Author: delphij
Last Changed Rev: 271669
Last Changed Date: 2014-09-16 02:50:19 -0700 (Tue, 16 Sep 2014)
```


```
cc  -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant -I/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//hostapd -I/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//src -I/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//src/common -I/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//src/crypto -I/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//src/drivers -I/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//src/l2_packet -I/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//src/utils -I/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//src/wps -DCONFIG_CTRL_IFACE -DCONFIG_CTRL_IFACE_UNIX -DCONFIG_BACKEND_FILE  -DCONFIG_DEBUG_SYSLOG  -DCONFIG_DRIVER_BSD  -DCONFIG_DRIVER_NDIS  -DCONFIG_DRIVER_WIRED  -DCONFIG_PEERKEY  -DCONFIG_SMARTCARD  -DCONFIG_TERMINATE_ONLASTIF  -DCONFIG_WPS  -DCONFIG_WPS2  -DCONFIG_WPS_UPNP  -DCONFIG_TLS=openssl  -DCONFIG_IEEE80211R  -DCONFIG_INTERWORKING  -DCONFIG_PRIVSEP  -DCONFIG_HS20  -DCONFIG_GAS  -DPKCS12_FUNCS  -DCONFIG_SHA256 -I/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant -I/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//hostapd -I/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//src -I/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//src/common -I/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//src/crypto -I/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//src/drivers -I/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//src/l2_packet -I/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//src/utils -I/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//src/wps -DCONFIG_CTRL_IFACE -DCONFIG_CTRL_IFACE_UNIX -std=gnu99 -Qunused-arguments -fstack-protector  -c /usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//wpa_supplicant/interworking.c
/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//wpa_supplicant/interworking.c:1030:17: error: no member named 'eap' in
      'struct wpa_ssid'
                os_free(ssid->eap.eap_methods);
                        ~~~~  ^
/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//src/utils/os.h:418:26: note: expanded from macro 'os_free'
#define os_free(p) free((p))
                         ^
/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//wpa_supplicant/interworking.c:1031:9: error: no member named 'eap' in
      'struct wpa_ssid'
                ssid->eap.eap_methods =
                ~~~~  ^
/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//wpa_supplicant/interworking.c:1033:13: error: no member named 'eap' in
      'struct wpa_ssid'
                if (ssid->eap.eap_methods == NULL)
                    ~~~~  ^
/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//wpa_supplicant/interworking.c:1035:19: error: no member named 'eap' in
      'struct wpa_ssid'
                os_memcpy(ssid->eap.eap_methods, cred->eap_method,
                          ~~~~  ^
/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//src/utils/os.h:430:36: note: expanded from macro 'os_memcpy'
#define os_memcpy(d, s, n) memcpy((d), (s), (n))
                                   ^
/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//wpa_supplicant/interworking.c:1037:9: error: no member named 'eap' in
      'struct wpa_ssid'
                ssid->eap.eap_methods[1].vendor = EAP_VENDOR_IETF;
                ~~~~  ^
/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//wpa_supplicant/interworking.c:1038:9: error: no member named 'eap' in
      'struct wpa_ssid'
                ssid->eap.eap_methods[1].method = EAP_TYPE_NONE;
                ~~~~  ^
/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//wpa_supplicant/interworking.c:1110:17: error: no member named 'eap' in
      'struct wpa_ssid'
                os_free(ssid->eap.phase1);
                        ~~~~  ^
/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//src/utils/os.h:418:26: note: expanded from macro 'os_free'
#define os_free(p) free((p))
                         ^
/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//wpa_supplicant/interworking.c:1111:9: error: no member named 'eap' in
      'struct wpa_ssid'
                ssid->eap.phase1 = os_strdup(cred->phase1);
                ~~~~  ^
/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//wpa_supplicant/interworking.c:1114:17: error: no member named 'eap' in
      'struct wpa_ssid'
                os_free(ssid->eap.phase2);
                        ~~~~  ^
/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//src/utils/os.h:418:26: note: expanded from macro 'os_free'
#define os_free(p) free((p))
                         ^
/usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant/../../../contrib/wpa//wpa_supplicant/interworking.c:1115:9: error: no member named 'eap' in
      'struct wpa_ssid'
                ssid->eap.phase2 = os_strdup(cred->phase2);
                ~~~~  ^
10 errors generated.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
bmake[4]: stopped in /usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant
*** Error code 1

Stop.
bmake[3]: stopped in /usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa
*** Error code 1

Stop.
bmake[2]: stopped in /usr/src/usr.sbin
*** Error code 1

Stop.
bmake[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
bmake: stopped in /usr/src
*** [buildworld] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```


----------



## adiposity (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Cannot buildworld on FreeBSD 10.0-REL from source on 9.3*

It would appear that unless:

IEEE8021X_EAPOL

is defined, eap is not defined.  But interworking.c does not check this define.  For some reason, it is not defined for me...


----------



## adiposity (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Cannot buildworld on FreeBSD 10.0-REL from source on 9.3*

WITHOUT_WPA_SUPPLICANT_EAPOL was defined in my src.conf.  I guess that doesn't work anymore   Removing to see if it compiles.


----------



## adiposity (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Cannot buildworld on FreeBSD 10.0-REL from source on 9.3*

That fixed it.  Running FreeBSD 10.0 now.


----------

